# Aero Wheelset for endurance & everyday use



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Considering the Zipp 60 and Easton EC70. I am looking for something to help with windy conditions and also handle all weather riding without issues. I live and ride in a flat area so weight is not a concern, but wind and braking in the rain is. I already know from talking with other riders that Zipp 404 and Reynolds Assault brakes can be sketchy going down bridges in the rain.
They will be going on a Fuji Altamira w/ 25mm clincher tires and I weigh 190 lbs
Other then the two I have found, any other suggestions?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Your concerns are wind and braking in wet conditions.
Weight is of no concern to you.

Therefore my brain instantly goes to aluminum braking surface and no deeper than 52mm.

The deeper you go, the more the wind will be an issue. I'd probably go a staggered setup if I were you. I might consider 60 up front and 70 in the back but that's a lot to deal with in terms of wind. If wind really was an issue I'd probably heavily stagger with something like a 30 or 35 up front and something fairly deeper in the rear. As for brand, well that's a personal choice.

If braking in the wet really is a concern, I would not run carbon brake surfaces. I would stick with aluminum and have all the braking power I needed at any time. Carbon aluminum aero clinchers can be super tough as well, and if the weight is no big deal to me it's a no brainer.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

It may also be worth considering the 6.7 from Enve. They'd give you the benefit of a wide rim which would make them more predictable especially in the crosswinds. They also come standard with a 5 year warranty which really speaks for their quality. 
Are you looking to go clincher or is tubular an option too?


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am certainly leaning toward aluminum braking. That's why the Zipp 60 and not the 404. I am also thinking something like a 50mm rear and a 38-50mm front. 

Some of my rides are long, 200-600k and unsupported, so not sure a tubular would be wise. I also rode 5 hours in heavy rain last weekend, not much I can do about the weather sometimes so a set of wheels that will handle it. I am using a set of Oval 330 aluminum wheels now and they are great, but I would like a more aerodynamic wheel and no one sells aftermarket Oval wheels, otherwise I would look at those


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

If I were you I'd get a set of Dura-Ace wheels. I'd get the C35's, but you want aero so that would be the C50's. That's just my personal choice for your situation.


----------



## gabedad (Jul 12, 2012)

Pure Aero 700c Wheel Set

they are 10 speed but they are nice


----------



## ercflyer (Sep 23, 2012)

FLO Cycling Home - Aerodynamic Cycling Wheels


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Zen Cyclery said:


> It may also be worth considering the 6.7 from Enve. They'd give you the benefit of a wide rim which would make them more predictable especially in the crosswinds. They also come standard with a 5 year warranty which really speaks for their quality.
> Are you looking to go clincher or is tubular an option too?


LOL. Zen Cyclery pimping Enve wheels time and time again. 
No matter what you need, Zen will recommend Enve. Need, a toothbrush? Why not try an Enve wheel? Need investment advice? Hey, check out the new Enve SES 8.9.

Anyway, back to the OP. MMsRepBike is right. If you're worried about windy conditions and don't like crap braking in the wet, then get an alu braking surface. Lots of choices for MUCH less coin than Enve. Enve will give you ZERO advantages based on what you said you need. 

Look at the DA C35s or C50s. If weight isn't a concern, why get a carbon wheel? You're just wasting your money. Get a set of Cosmic Carbones even.


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

Hed Jet 4


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

I have the Enve 6.7''s and use them as my everyday wheels. Much, much better in winds than Cosmic Carbones. The latter also suffer in rain - not in braking but due to them filling with water. 

Friends who have tried the Zipps claim they have better braking than their Enve's but from what I gave read the hub reliability is a concern. 

I live in the UK and have no links to Enve or Zen.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the additional suggestions. The Flo 60 looks worth considering as does the Dura Ace C50, but they seem a little pricey for what they offer. Is the C50 worth the extra money over some of the other wheels?


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Mr645 said:


> Thanks for the additional suggestions. The Flo 60 looks worth considering as does the Dura Ace C50, but they seem a little pricey for what they offer. Is the C50 worth the extra money over some of the other wheels?


Hands down no question in my opinion. The hubs are basically lifetime hubs. They're amazing. Really there isn't any part of the wheel that isn't bulletproof and made to last forever. They're incredibly easy to adjust, maintain, repair, ... but they really are considered some of the toughest factory wheels so you won't need to repair them unless you really do some damage. The retail price is pretty high, shop at either Merlin cycles, Wiggle or Chain Reaction to try to get a deal. Luckily I work for Shimano and get employee pricing which is amazing, that makes it a no brainer for me. But even if I didn't I'd be buying them from the UK at one of the above mentioned sites.

I also own and run Cosmic Carbones and can attest that they do fill with water and they also tend to collect a lot of little bits of grit in them. They're also super heavy. I'd stay away from them, I'd pay double for the DA wheels over the Mavics.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

Yep, that is the downside of the Mavics. They can get water or grit in them, and it is very annoying. Not a fan of their hubs. 

I'd go Shimano. I'm about to pick up a set of C35s for my Dogma.

I don't mean to bash Enve. They're a great company with good rims. I don't see that they're what the OP needs though.


----------



## metalheart (Sep 3, 2010)

With the Dura Ace wheels isn't there a lifetime warranty? I assume that is valid no matter where you buy them from, so Merlin, etc..... should be a good deal and with a lifetime warranty, hard to go wrong.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I don't want to deal with dirt and water getting in the wheels. After my last road ride, me and my bike looked like we completed a muddy cyclecross event. 8 hour ride, 5 of which in the rain. Riding through puddles 3-4" deep, just ugly. But wash and lube the bike and ready for the next one


----------



## tsunayoshi (Dec 3, 2009)

November Rail34 these things are invisible to crosswinds, and noticeable faster than my Kinlin 28mm alloys (the November FSW23)

Or if you want slightly more aero with a minor hit in crosswinds, their Rail52.


----------



## Notvintage (May 19, 2013)

PaxRomana said:


> LOL. Zen Cyclery pimping Enve wheels time and time again.


hahah. . I was thinking the same thing. Yes, buy absurdly expensive wheels worth five times your bike. Hilarious. Forget Enve unless you get them for free. The Dura ace C35 was an excellent solution.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Thanks for the replies everyone. I have a LBS that has a et of C50 Dura Ace wheels in stock. Has them priced @ $1549 but also offers discounts for local bike clubs, which I am a member of, so I can stop in and check out those. 

My local performance bike says they can get a great deal on a set of Oval 945 carbon/aluminum wheels and since my current Oval 330 wheels have been rock solid, I am waiting to see what price they come up with for those. Full MSRP is only $1150 a set but they are not even sold as an aftermarket wheelset, just an OEM part.


----------



## PaxRomana (Jan 16, 2012)

I think $1549 is a good price for DA 50s. If you can get a bro deal on those, even better. Only reason I'm getting C35s is because there are basically no flat rides where I live, and our canyon winds can be a little scary on descents.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I am in South Florida. It's completely flat except for bridges going over highways and waterways. A good example is Bike Ride Profile | RUSA 400k near Clewiston | Times and Records | Strava
251 miles, 34 ft climbing.


----------



## uncrx2003 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't feel any crosswinds at all on the C50. I had the zipp 404 non-FC. Wind would blow me all over the place. The C50 is an amazing set of wheels.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Those C50 wheels at $1549 is a far better deal than off brand wheels at $1100 imho, or even half that. The C50 is just about as good as they get.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

Looks like the C50 is the way to go and I can get a great deal on a set locally. I am waiting on a price from another shop on the Oval 945 (58mm Alum/carbon) wheels. I have been 100% happy with how my Oval 330 wheels have held up. 

Looks like Flo does not always have wheels for sale


----------



## obed (Jan 12, 2014)

I have a set of the enve 6.7 and I love them, but from what you are saying, I would also suggest the dura ace.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I have access to a set of 3.4 tubulars and they are light and well made, but not really for the type of riding I do


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

FYI: I have a set of Shimano C50 wheels on the way. I went with the RS80 C50 for $770 delivered. The Dura Ace version would be $800 more, not worth it to me. The difference is the hubs, but both hubs seem to be excellent. The RS80 is also a 10 spd which is fine as I have no plans to upgrade my drivetrain to 11 spd anytime soon


----------



## Wynnbb (Oct 16, 2012)

Aero, stable in crosswind, aluminum braking.. sound like HED Jet 6


----------



## willieboy (Nov 27, 2010)

I have a set of Hed Jet 4's and like them very much.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I gotta say that based on your description I would talk you out of carbon all together. Sure you will be a tenth or two faster, but a nice set of alloy wheels built with Hed Belgiums or Pacenti SL23 rims will get you most of the Aero advantages over some box section 32s. They will be comparably light and the rims are cheaper to replace when you wear them out or damage them. Get some nice hubs that will last and are easy to service like White Industries T11s. 

Now you have a set for all conditions and you can get the right spoke count for you. Crosswinds will also never be an issue. I have no problem getting my alloy wheels up to speed compared to all the different carbon wheels I've had over the years. 

If you were talking about a set of event wheels I'd say carbon tubular all the way, but that's not what you are looking for.


----------



## Mr645 (Jun 14, 2013)

I considered a set of high quality, aluminum wheels, and for the brevets that would be ideal. The Shimano Dura Ace C24 was suggested, as were the Reynolds Solitude and a variety of custom made wheels. I typically do these long distance rides once a month, but 1-2 times per week I ride shorter group rides and here in South Florida we have a lot of wind. Tomorrows ride will be just under 40 miles and our moving speed will be 20-24 mph so I wanted something to help with headwinds and such as well. I didn't want to bother changing wheels so I picked something that will be good at both. For the local group rides, I wanted a good, aero, high performance wheel, but so I could use them for the brevets I wanted aluminum brakes and a well made, all weather hub, and sturdy rims. Hopefully the C50 wheels will prove to fit the bill


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

ergott said:


> I gotta say that based on your description I would talk you out of carbon all together. Sure you will be a tenth or two faster, but a nice set of alloy wheels built with Hed Belgiums or Pacenti SL23 rims will get you most of the Aero advantages over some box section 32s. ....


+1. I have both Hed Belgiums and SL23s. I don't have but would add KinLin XC279 rims to that list. I don't buy into hub cachet so BHS (Bitex) or Novatec work for me.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I've serviced Bitex hubs before. They don't compare. The tolerances aren't consistent so some bind the bearings when the skewer is on and others have play. They don't have adjustability so what you get is what you get. The bearings don't last as long either.

They aren't bad, but they are a step down.


----------



## ddave12000 (Aug 16, 2013)

I got a set of Psimet carbon clinchers with WI T11 hubs this past off season. By all accounts, they are every bit as good as the more expensive well known brands but much more cost effective. I've been extremely pleased with them thus far. 

Custom Bicycle Wheels - Hand Built Carbon and Aluminum Wheels - PSIMET : PSIMET Custom Wheels


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

ergott said:


> I've serviced Bitex hubs before. They don't compare. The tolerances aren't consistent so some bind the bearings when the skewer is on and others have play. They don't have adjustability so what you get is what you get. The bearings don't last as long either.
> 
> They aren't bad, but they are a step down.


Yes, so it is said. When I experience such issues, I might change my opinion.


----------

